#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  أكثر من 20 قتيلا في حادث قطار بلوس أنجليس

## رويتر

أدى ما يعد أسوا حادث قطار في الولايات المتحدة خلال عشر سنوات والاسوأ في لوس أنجليس، إلى مقتل 24 شخصا على الأقل إلا أن السلطات تقول إن العدد قابل للارتفاع.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر كامل

أدى ما يعد أسوا حادث قطار في الولايات المتحدة خلال عشر سنوات والاسوأ في لوس أنجليس، إلى مقتل 24 شخصا على الأقل إلا أن السلطات تقول إن العدد قابل للارتفاع فمازالت هناك جثث تحت الأنقاض. 

وقد وقع الحادث عندما اصطدم قطار مزدحم بالركاب بقطار لنقل البضائع يوم الجمعة في ضواحي مدينة لوس أنجليس. 

وقد أصيب بجروح في الحادث أكثر من 100 شخص. 

وقالت ناطقة باسم شركة مترولينك المسؤولة عن خدمة السكك الحديدية في المنطقة إن عدم تمكن أحد مهندسي الشركة من وقف القطار عند اشارة حمراء قد يكون السبب الذي ادى إلى وقوع الحادث. 

ولم يعرف بعد ما إذا كان المهندس قد لقي مصرعه في الحادث. 

واضافت الناطقة أن قوة الاصطدام دفعت القاطرة التي كانت تجر قطار الركاب إلى الرجوع فحطمت عربة الركاب الموجودة خلفها مباشرة مما أدى على اشتعال النار. وقد خرجت 8 عربات من قطار نقل البضائع عن السكة. 

وكان القطار يقل 220 شخصا.

----------


## ابن البلد

علشان ميقلوش بس أن المشاكل عندنا بس

----------

